# Fatties



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is some pics of how I do them. Other may have another method. 
First I lay out a sheet of wax paper and do the basket weave of bacon.




























Next I roll out my pack/chub of sausage between two sheets of wax paper. I form a neat rectangle.










Next i spread the shredded cheese over the sausage.










Next using the was paper to aid,I roll the the sausage back up into a log shape creating a spiral of cheese inside the meat roll. I seal the seam and end well with my hands. If not sealed good the cheese will escape when it cooks.



















Next I place the meat roll on the basket weave on the diagonal.










Next I wrap the ends of the weave over the meat roll.










Then to the smoker at 225-250* and cook until the internal temp is at 165*. Then take out and let cool completely. You want the cheese to set and not run out when you slice. Hope this helps some that have asked. PM or better post replies if you need more info. Happy 4th Y'all!

I am doing four today.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, gonna try that....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,i like!!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap that looks incredible.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh.my.god


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

If you haven't tried these you are missing out. I also slice some green, red and yellow bell peppers, thin slices of onion and a few dallops of cream cheese to be rolled up in the center. I also learned that if you go with the "bigger is better" theory, to avoid it falling apart when transferring to the grill use a sheet of alum foil. You can cook it on the foil for about 30 minutes, this gives it time to firm up. Then roll it off the foil onto the grate and sit tight!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Have you tried this with ground beef?

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> Have you tried this with ground beef?
> 
> Rick


Yes. I prefer sausage. Others may feel differently.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pre-cook: Going to make another for dinner tonight, can't wait I'm smoking it with pecan shellings and it's going to be amazing!

Post cook: It DID turn out amazing! I modified it from the last time, seasoned with some rib rub, a layer of cream cheese, sprinkled a few minced garlic throughout, a thin layer of Parmesan cheese and then a layer of Mexican cheese. Smoked with those pecan shellings and whoo if I wasn't full I wouldn't have stopped...love this idea thanks Paymaster!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

looks tasty, but also looks like the fastest way for me to have a heart attack and die! love that bacon :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Most recent fattie cook.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I know what I am doing Sunday!!!


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok. What kind of time per 1/4 pound ....this looks like tomorrows dinner. Any thoughts on adding a layer of boudin


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

What kind of cheese do you find works best?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I missed this thread back when it originated....... but I must say you have Amazing Bacon Weaving Skills!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mike Moore said:


> I missed this thread back when it originated....... but I must say you have Amazing Bacon Weaving Skills!


Thanks!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Paymaster, every time I see one of your posts I find myself wondering (in addition to drooling) how you make them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

tkh329 said:


> Paymaster, every time I see one of your posts I find myself wondering (in addition to drooling) how you make them. Thanks for sharing!


 Thank you!
And you are welcome.:chef:


----------

